

Is this the wallet of the future? (kickstarter) - thehodge
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1404403369/geode-from-icache?ref=live

======
thehodge
I've been looking at this for a few days and I really like it, it's a bit of a
risk for me as it seems to be a US product and I'm in the UK (not sure if it
works with chip and pin)

